# Pretend for a moment you're me...how would you add growth?



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Previously I've only ran GH once which was during a diet. 4iu before morning cardio- excellent results- most productive diet I've ever done.

I've come across some GH now at a price i couldnt refuse but I'm not sure how I want to run it.

I've been running my current cycle for about 20 weeks, consisting of:

test cyp (1200mg per week)

tren enth (600mg per week)

slin 10iu PWO

T3 25mcg ED

I was just about ready to cruise for a bit but I'm tempted to go for a bit longer with the addition of my GH. My dillema is, to run it the regular way which for me is every day in the morning (not a believer in taking it before bed) or do you think I should put it in PWO at a high dose with my slin. Seems to be effective for lot of people this way.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Id seriously only take it with slin these days...but you said for you....well..all your gonna get is people saying how it benefitted them personally really.

PWO with 10iu's fast acting slin OR get some long acting stuff (slin)and use around 10iu's per day at breakfast (GH)


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

PWO with the slin gets my vote.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> PWO with the slin gets my vote.


Nytol, is this currently how you using it or would use it?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> PWO with the slin gets my vote.


I'm swaying towards this approach.

What results did you see using this protocol mate?

What would be a minimal dose you would expect to see results with.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Nytol, is this currently how you using it or would use it?


That is how I have used it with very good results, I have not used fast acting insulin for about a year, due to laziness, and being disorganised if I'm totally honest.

I am currently trying long acting insulin, and still take GH Post WO, (20iu).



pauly7582 said:


> I'm swaying towards this approach.
> 
> What results did you see using this protocol mate?
> 
> What would be a minimal dose you would expect to see results with.


I reached my highest ever bodyweight of 260lbs, still had abs, and I find it really hard to gain weight, I never thought I could get to 260lbs.

10 and 10, is a very good dose 3-4 times a week.

When I hit 260 I was using 10 and 10 post WO and 10 and 10 with breakfast, but only did that for about a week as I felt too heavy and the pumps were so intense they made me weaker.

Super effective though.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> That is how I have used it with very good results, I have not used fast acting insulin for about a year, due to laziness, and being disorganised if I'm totally honest.
> 
> I am currently trying long acting insulin, and still take GH Post WO, (20iu).
> 
> ...


sounds promising and a very anabolic combination. even more appealing for me as my main problem is gaining withouth getting fat. i can never take the kcals too high even with cardio and T3 in the mix.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> When I hit 260* I was using 10 and 10 post WO and 10 and 10 with breakfast*, but only did that for about a week as I felt too heavy and the pumps were so intense they made me weaker.
> 
> Super effective though.


What you mean by that bit? thought that was 10iu's with meals but then the breakfast part coming last threw me off?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> What you mean by that bit? thought that was 10iu's with meals but then the breakfast part coming last threw me off?


I was using 10iu GH and 10iu Insulin Post WO, and 10iu GH/10iu Insulin with breakfast each day.

So on training days 20iu of each.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I was using 10iu GH and 10iu Insulin Post WO, and 10iu GH/10iu Insulin with breakfast each day.
> 
> So on training days 20iu of each.


aahh get it now. That's a lot of GH, I'd feel like an old man. How was the joints?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> aahh get it now. That's a lot of GH, I'd feel like an old man. How was the joints?


You'll be pulling that much glycogen into muscle and joints you won't even have to consider soreness running GH/slin...IMO


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

pauly7582 said:


> I'm swaying towards this approach.
> 
> What results did you see using this protocol mate?
> 
> What would be a minimal dose you would expect to see results with.


I used 4iu's GH with 5iu's slin in 2 pins shot bilaterally, so total of 8iu's GH and 10iu's slin PWO.

Everyone reacts differently but you can still fill out with a minimal dose, there is no right or wrong, you need to test yourself.

You'll most likely see some site growth but Ill wait til Nytol tells you the same seen as though you only listen to him :tongue:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> aahh get it now. That's a lot of GH, I'd feel like an old man. How was the joints?


Joints were fine, the only time I really got joint pain was when running GH alone, sub q, then it was bad at a much lower dose.

Others have found this too for some reason?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Five-O said:


> I used 4iu's GH with 5iu's slin in 2 pins shot bilaterally, so total of 8iu's GH and 10iu's slin PWO.
> 
> Everyone reacts differently but you can still fill out with a minimal dose, there is no right or wrong, you need to test yourself.
> 
> You'll most likely see some site growth but Ill wait til Nytol tells you the same seen as though *you only listen to him* :tongue:


Did you say something mate? :lol:


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

So Nytol do you inject your HGH IM now? does this affect release times? is it a quicker or slower release?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

musclemorpheus said:


> So Nytol do you inject your HGH IM now? does this affect release times? is it a quicker or slower release?


Always IM it will lead to a faster release time, and possible site growth too.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Bl**dy Hell that was a quick response.....grease lightning...

cheers


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Always IM it will lead to a faster release time, and possible site growth too.


I tend to switch between IM and Subq, 10iu's EOD, PWO seems to be helping me alot..

Matt is Site growth not a myth??

Geo


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Site growth isn't a myth, its not a given but worked for me, my arms used to dwarf my chest and shoulders, now, even at nearly 18" they "feel" a lot smaller, Ive only ever shot gh/slin PWO in delts and chest for this purpose, and I can definetely see the response it had.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Site growth isn't a myth, its not a given but worked for me, my arms used to dwarf my chest and shoulders, now, even at nearly 18" they "feel" a lot smaller, Ive only ever shot gh/slin PWO in delts and chest for this purpose, and I can definetely see the response it had.


I always thought that site growth was a Myth Jimmy, now im wondering if this is why my delts have came on leaps and bounds now, as i always inject GH there. Maybe thats the answer then.

My tri's are a weak point so might start going down this route.

Geo


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Five-O

what you shoot insulin IM also? I have only ever shoot insulin Sub Q

I didn't even know you could does this speed up the insulin release too...

I will be using the long acting insulin which I will take first thing in morning...but I am definitely going to use the HGH on just training days at a higher amount..

but seen as though I am a relative newby to growth, I last took some ansomone a couple of years ago..

I think I had better slowly build up to the larger amounts

I am just awaiting to receive my insulin and slowly build up my AAS levels only second week in...


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Joking aside thanks for all responses x


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Geo said:


> I always thought that site growth was a Myth Jimmy, now im wondering if this is why my delts have came on leaps and bounds now, as i always inject GH there. Maybe thats the answer then.
> 
> My tri's are a weak point so might start going down this route.
> 
> Geo


Im convicned from my own results and others accounts that it does indeed 

Also seem stronger on some lifts too, if you think about it, the gh is getting shuttled locally into where your pinning with the slin, its a very basic way of thinking because im no scientist :whistling: but I suppose something has to benefit from it being shuttled in there with nutrients by the slin etc.

:confused1:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

musclemorpheus said:


> Five-O
> 
> what you shoot insulin IM also? I have only ever shoot insulin Sub Q
> 
> ...


After reading about some of the accounts of pioneers like Nytol :whistling:  ...it seemed that gh/slin shot directly into lagging parts had some localized effect, positive ones at that, a fella on my old forum called Mallet told us about how he used this combo to gain size on his lagging arms, and low and behold, I saw results in my dlets/chest with this protocol.

Ran with 2 good AAS compounds, 10iu's gh/10iu's slin, shot bilaterally (ie; both dlets 5/5iu's) PWO, or even ED can really gain you some size.

I have found though, the gh/slin does retain a lot of glycogen, Ive had weight increases of upto 8-10lbs in 2 weeks or less using that dose......after a while the effect does seem to peter (spel) out a little though, I think using just PWO is best of both worlds.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Geo said:


> I tend to switch between IM and Subq, 10iu's EOD, PWO seems to be helping me alot..
> 
> Matt is Site growth not a myth??
> 
> Geo


Not with GH it isn't, with esterfied AAS, then yes, most probably, bases are another story.



musclemorpheus said:


> what you shoot insulin IM also? I have only ever shoot insulin Sub Q


10iu Insulin and 10iu GH in the same syringe and shoot the muscle just trained, works very well as Jimmy said.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> 10iu Insulin and 10iu GH in the same syringe and shoot the muscle just trained, works very well as Jimmy said.


I'll be playing around with this end of next month and during March.

Will try post back on how I got on.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Nytol Five-O what pins do you use for pinning intramuscular shots?

R insulin needles too small especially for sites like shoulders etc...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

musclemorpheus said:


> Nytol Five-O what pins do you use for pinning intramuscular shots?
> 
> R insulin needles too small especially for sites like shoulders etc...


i use 30g slin pins mate, I think Nytol uses same, gh/slin is so thin it goes in a treat in delts and chest, even after piercing two vials (slin/gh)


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

My slin pins are 29g and as Jimmy says can draw the GH and the slin and still be good for the shots.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So Nytol you only do slin IM when mixed with GH? never on it's own?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I always shoot fast acting insulin IM.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

so one last question to Nytol..

So now your taking long acting insulin FIRST THING and taking your hgh Post workout are you still seeing the gains like you have described or is it just mixing the fast acting + HGH that the gains and the site enhancement occured


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nytol said:


> My slin pins are 29g and as Jimmy says can draw the GH and the slin and still be good for the shots.


I think mine are M too now I thought about it.



TaintedSoul said:


> So Nytol you only do slin IM when mixed with GH? never on it's own?


I think the whole point is to utilise them both together, doing bilateral shots in specific muscles is more than enough, no point shooting the GH then the slin in another bodypart, im not saying it wouldn't have the desired effect, but this theory was put togehter on the basis it promoted some new tissue growth, site specific.

Slin shuttles carbs, and the theory is GH is thrown into the muscle kinda directly too.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

five O would I get specific site growth if I use the long acting slin + HGH

because I will be taking Slin in the morning and GH post workout..

or do I have to use fast acting slin to get the site growth, but I want to get my shoulders better capped so would love to get more size on my medial delt....


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> Previously I've only ran GH once which was during a diet. 4iu before morning cardio- excellent results- most productive diet I've ever done.
> 
> I've come across some GH now at a price i couldnt refuse but I'm not sure how I want to run it.
> 
> ...


slin and gh post wkout site inject -wks every time


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

musclemorpheus said:


> five O would I get specific site growth if I use the long acting slin + HGH
> 
> because I will be taking Slin in the morning and GH post workout..
> 
> or do I have to use fast acting slin to get the site growth, but I want to get my shoulders better capped so would love to get more size on my medial delt....


My thoughts would be go with fast acting and gh shot in same area for site growth, long acting I normally take on its own at breakfast sub-c....don't ask why, not even sure myself :confused1:

Inj slow acting with gh in a lagging bodypart could well work mate, not sure anyone has given it a go yet as the slow acting has only really just taken off.

:beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

for me 10-20iu's GH (depending on brand) before bed M/W/F 15iu's Levemir Slin with breakfast.....it is working for me at the moment....


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> sh!t me nytol
> 
> 20ius , wats the month ammount of hgh u used?


Now at 60iu per week averages out to 260iu per month.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> ok pscarb and nytol,
> 
> as im still clean is it worth me upping my gh to 10-15ius and the long slin to 30ius?
> 
> now benching and deading more than on cycle last time!!! go figure...


I would say yes mate.

20iu 3 x per week is very good in my experience.

For the slin I'd go as high as you can without getting fat, I felt very full on 30iu per day for a few days.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> winner matt,
> 
> did a 1 board stop and press with 190kg, close/medium grip so happy that hgh and slin has def upped my gains!!!
> 
> ...


GH 3 x per week for sure.

Slin I will go with Max's theory, but have not actually ran it for a full 7 days, just due to being inconsistent or forgetting.

Personally, all being good, I'd go every day then you can always cut back if you needed to, (for what ever reason), knowing you went 100%.

One thing I have noticed is since using the long acting slin, it seems to have made the GH hit loads harder, I've not even used it 3 x last week, yet have mad numbness, (exactly the same GH, same batch etc), I was at a point where I had no GH sides at all, my body had gotten used to it.

Very odd, but I shant complain,


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If you arent using slin then the best results I've seen with GH so far are pre bed and EOD

I've been doing this for a few months and have definately seen results in terms of reduced bodyfat and muscle fullness.

PWO with slin is a very good way to take, i normally use 5/5 measure.

I have also ran Pre WO slin and GH shots with a carb/whey shake which gave awesome fullness but did make me sleepy later on in the day.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Im using Long acting slin at mo (25iu sub-q am)

Does anyone else find it makes you tired????


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Im using Long acting slin at mo (25iu sub-q am)
> 
> Does anyone else find it makes you tired????


fast acting slin makes me bloody tired


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

yeah, more tired with fast acting than slow, but was used to taking after training so was probably that aswell.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> If you arent using slin then the best results I've seen with GH so far are pre bed and EOD
> 
> I've been doing this for a few months and have definately seen results in terms of reduced bodyfat and muscle fullness.
> 
> ...


Does whether you're dieting or off seson affect this mate? eg do you do EOD during the former for fat burning and PWO during the latter for fullness?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Im dieting at the moment

And Im using 10iu GH EOD which fits in with my training cycle.

I train MWF and Sunday. I do Kickboxing on Sat and Thur.

Tue is my day off.

I've found much better results doing this method of GH than in previous diets where I have done ED shots.

I also dont take any during the day only before bed.

I NEVER use slin when dieting. My diet is aimed at controlling slin output so doesnt make sense to add it.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Five-O said:


> I think the whole point is to utilise them both together, doing bilateral shots in specific muscles is more than enough, no point shooting the GH then the slin in another bodypart, im not saying it wouldn't have the desired effect, but this theory was put togehter on the basis it promoted some new tissue growth, site specific.
> 
> Slin shuttles carbs, and the theory is GH is thrown into the muscle kinda directly too.


I was wondering on the days when Nytol or others are not injecting HGH and Slin together do they use slin at all on it's own.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

TaintedSoul said:


> I was wondering on the days when Nytol or others are not injecting HGH and Slin together do they use slin at all on it's own.


Me personally, id only use long acting on its own :thumbup1:

and then fast acting with GH on training days.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> I was wondering on the days when Nytol or others are not injecting HGH and Slin together do they use slin at all on it's own.


I only used the fast acting insulin when using GH.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Me personally, id only use long acting on its own :thumbup1:
> 
> and then fast acting with GH on training days.





Nytol said:


> I only used the fast acting insulin when using GH.


mmmm I might have to alternate training days as I train mon,tues, thur and fri. This would make doing 3x week kinda hard I would think?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> mmmm I might have to alternate training days as I train mon,tues, thur and fri. This would make doing 3x week kinda hard I would think?


You could either miss out a day, or shoot it 4 x per week, either would work well.


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

so Nytol I have just received my long acting slin but would you recommend me get some fast acting slin for my HGH or should I just continue with the long acting..

I'm am thinking of taking long acting for a while with HGH and then for a boost maybe later on add some fast acting slin....

I haven't taken either hgh or Insulin for a long time and would like to gradually build up I don't want to blow up with loads of water weight...

I am sitting at 17st 2lbs first thing before I eat, and am aiming for 18st with insulin and HGH so not a drastic amount but would like to add decent size not water..


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Personally I would, and am, just using the long acting in the morning, then taking the GH post WO.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Nytol said:


> You could either miss out a day, or shoot it 4 x per week, either would work well.


Yeah I'm going to try mon,tues, thurs and frid and see how I get along.


----------

